# two new rescues!!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Georgie (yuh I named him) is an unknown aged KING BETTA who came in with the shipment of GOLDFISH  He has finrot and bouyancy issues we'll see what clean water will do!

The other one is a blue, yes, the dreaded blue. Necrosis AND columnaris, so I PROMISE I will share pics but right now he needs to be hastily put in kanaplex!!


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Wow congrates!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:-( I don't think the blue will live, even Shadow who had a head start on this terirble underlying disease died. Columnaris weakened the immune system, stress I deem is the factor to which the disease of the blues from this store awakens. It's gotten his caudal... The columnaris has gotten his cheeks, body, fins, head.... Poor thing is gasping! But I'll try. I got him for free.

Now Georgie is a veil tail KING who has fin rot. And bouyancy issues... But he is a REAL beaut! looks kinda like Juniper and Shiloh combined :lol: and HUGE! He came in with goldfish, so no one knows his real age. Because of this fact, he was 2.00 compared to 7.00...

first three pics = Georgie. Last one is poor Blue!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww poor boy!!!I hope he survives!!!They're both gorgeous!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

just because he has columnaris, doesn't mean he'll die. as long as you treat him and do everything they say to treat it, he'll be fine. he's lovely, though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not the columnaris that has me worried..it's the fact it's teamed up with the disease that struck my 3 blues, who were from the same store D:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww... I'm sorry about your Blue... Hope he makes it!!!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope so too!! I even got pictures of my maroon gal xD her colors changes a bit.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My poor cotton ball.. I feel real bad for him. Columnaris must be a terrible ordeal for any fish to have to go through! On his belly, in his gills, on his head, sides, fins... D: The one betta I've seen worse than him...well two... one was looking the same but floating more. The other had open wounds, which seemed like they've burst or were scraped raw!

See all the discolored areas? other than the black head..... just all fuzz and disease D:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I guess the rescue was a bit too late... Blue had died while I was out :-( But hey, he was given clean water, 2 gallons in fact... So he didn't die in a cup in a store where nobody cared!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Unfortunately I guess the rescue was a bit too late... Blue had died while I was out :-( But hey, he was given clean water, 2 gallons in fact... So he didn't die in a cup in a store where nobody cared!


Aww I'm so sorry! At least he passed more comfortably than he would've with out you. <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah  I told the manager he probably wouldn't make it, but I wanted to try - and he's really good with that. 


OMG Georgie.... :lol: His color is coming out beautifully. He is very active in the 1.7, and I was 2 feet away and the little grump flared at me :lol: I am pretty sure the phrase "I am bigger than you!" works for ALL my othe bettas, including my fighter o_o He did eat immediately yesterday. 
His body is kind of a soft purple, and his caudal is strating to go a lovely blue <3 well... Where the fins aren't blackened and shrivelled from goldie ammonia!! His fins look like crumpled paper :/ or more like crumpled tissue paper! Once they heal up, I bet they'll be THICK.

I just wish I knew what age he was xD I've NEVER seen a large veil tail! EVER!!!  and by large I mean a sturdy "thick" body.

Oh, I intend to get him in a 5 gallon WITHOUT a filter because his "bouyancy" issues in the store was from the filter!! I wanna go to petsmart and get that 5 gallon I saw, which is just the tank itself for I think 10.00? and then his own adjustable heater which is cheaper online  I have one plant in there and he is thrilled :roll: No one has fake plants for goldies (well, wholesalers I doubt do) so he is loving the lonely, peaceful, filter free life!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh Georgie, you ol' grump :roll: He flares only at me... Not his betta neighbors (both smexy females in separate tanks :lol he lvoes his ONE plant in there, and is pretty active. But... because he looks so darn big, I want to get him that 5 gallon D: geesh it's bugging me...


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww I'm sorry about blue  georgie looks like he's doing great!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He's like a giant, grumpy Shiloh o_o My curious question... Why is he so big? I realized kings are only PK... so why is my VT large? xD unless it was because whoever had him and the goldies had an awfully large tank, and there was ample space? I know what extra room does for bettas - my females showed me what 9 gallons differene made! :shock: Hopefully his "crumpled tissue paper" fins will get better


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry about blue.:-( But LOVE that pic of Georgie!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: thanks! I knew Blue wouldn't make it, but that's fine. I tried, and at least gave him a home for the few hours I had him 

As for Georgie... I wish there was a way to tell an age of a betta o.o


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Me too! Lol.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I am so sorry about blue! Atleast you made him extremely happy before he passed. Good for you for rescuing him!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

true 

:lol: :lol: OMG Georgie has the most droopy fins I have ever seen on a veil xD


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Georgie could be an older betta. Cup was pretty huge, and everyone said he looked to be an older male. maybe someone well over breeding age they didn't want anymore that accidentally jumped into the goldfish?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry about blue, but try to take pics of georgie next to a normal size  i wanna see exactly how big he is XP lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luimeril, maybe? :lol: but because of his "I have no idea" age and where he came from (haha...) he was 2 dollars :lol: He might be old. I think he holds his fins like an old fart :3 

I'll try taking a pic with him beside another... I could use Red I think as a standing of how big he is...

edit: OH!!! Ok, so petsmart (we lack peco) has these two tanks... since my car is sold by the end of this month, I'll have hundreds left over after paying my dad, and getting my dog fixed xD anyways, I could get http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164156
or
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11459461

Which neither have a filter which is what I want for ol' Georgie... hmm....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The pictures suck, but you try to take a picture of two moving objects that are not in coordination with a cell phone camera :lol:

*Red*: young streamlined boy with a long caudal  All red!
*Georgie*: .... well, you'll see.

FIRST PICTURE is to show his rot, and how thin parts of his fins are :shock: well I guess I would be sick too if I had been with goldfish, and I were a betta :roll:

Red was in his water changing cup because I'm here, there, doing everything everywhere including water changes xD So I took that opportunity LOL. Anyways, the distance between them in the pictures, is only the container itself. They both were pressed right up against the sides of that thing flaring away :roll: (tch...boys...) So that shows you the size without them being RIGHT there beside each other without safety... Red wasn't even daunted at the size of his "rival" :lol:
I had them in there and I had a heart attack x.x there really is a difference! I'm not crazy! (well, not for this I'm not  )

o.o; just to note, Red is not a dinky itty bitty betta.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

WOAH HE'S MASSIVE!!!He must be some sort of giant!!!That or hes an old fart!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I dunno. I almost wanted to call him an ancent artifact mainly because there is no way he is a youngin' :roll: :lol:

-looks at the second picture- .... -has another heart attack- WHAT THE? oh...yeah... right.... x.x ...


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW He's HUGE!!! I feel bad about his tail...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol!

He could be old... I dunno much about giants... Or he could've had ample space to grow? I've seen my females grow large with an extra 9 gallons before.

Yeah, it's all messed up, his poor fins... But they'll get better =D I think they are going to be thick... Seeing some parts vs the thinned out... o.o If he starts tail biting I don't care :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think he's a keeper 
Also there is the possibility that he was a lone wolf, maybe the rest of his spawn died?So he had a whole 10gal grow out to himself?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

We'll never know :roll: The only thing known about him is the fact he is a veil tail LOL. He's got such a grumpy personality :roll:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

OMG YOU USUALLY GET KING PLAKATS...YOU MIGHT HAVE THE FIRST KING VEIL...LONG LIVE KING GEORGE!!!THE 1st!!!lol!!!sorry for the double post, it had to be said!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-facepalm- :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

since you said he only flares at you and not the other betta's around him (i think you said something about females aswell) he is probably old, but i don't think old betta's get that big XP


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well he flared at Red xDDD and he churns water when he flares o_o

OH!!

"I've seen veil tail giant bettas before, but those are generally found more rarely as the collectors get them or they're sold at shows. It's not likely to be seen at petco for a while"

and here is a picture of someone's betta they imported from Hong Kong... "giant veil tail" actually looks kinda like him.

I always thought they were only PK - wow was I wrong xDD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

You say he was in with the goldfish...maybe he's some sort of accidental breed mix, maybe someone kept goldies and bettas together for so long that they couldn't distinguish between each other and decided to breed...not likely I know but its just a thought!!!a crazy one at that!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: okay now THAT is a tall tale  lol!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> OMG YOU USUALLY GET KING PLAKATS...YOU MIGHT HAVE THE FIRST KING VEIL...LONG LIVE KING GEORGE!!!THE 1st!!!lol!!!sorry for the double post, it had to be said!!!


LOL!!!:lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

*Georgie has his new home!!*

*Second hand store:* 7.50. Included: 10 gallon tank no top, a 40 gallon filter (remove), extra filter cartridge, a 35.00 dollar Elite heater from this store - adjustable, colorful rocks, little glass shell ornaments, and a frog ornament :lol:

I cleaned that sucker out, then filled it with conditioned water ^^ I added the sunken ship, two plants... Scooped him with a cup, and he CHURNED that water, being pretty upset he was confined! Didn't help he didn't actually fit in the cup :roll:

Got him into the tank and he has been cruising non-stop! He is so happy!! And I bet he is even happier he does not have to live with any other fish, and has no filter pushing him around!!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad he loves it!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So am I =D He's got a lovely purple body, with blue ans red fins <3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He sounds even more gorgeous in person.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

He is pretty! Reminds me of my combtail hannibal. His body alone is over 2 inches long. He easily dwarfs all out other bettas right now.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

I wanna large fish like georgie XD he sounds gorgeous


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah!!! Georgie's body is over 2 inches. Then add 2 inches for damaged fins... ;-) plus a thick body!! he dwarfs all my bettas including my largest female, the Maroon gal LaLa... Unfortunately my wild coloring female died  so I still have the maroon one.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah. I love the big body and nice flowing fins. Hannibal is over 2 inches in body and then about 2 1/2+ inches of fin! It's crazy.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Most of my males are only 1.5 inches for body. Crayola had the massive fins, stretching 2 and a half while his body was only 1.5 :lol: then he trimmed his tail back after it got even longer :roll:

I worry that this fella may tail bite, mainly because his fins are rather thick.


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Hopefully he doesn't. It's nice that they grow back, but still.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Georgie ^^ It's just fun getting picture. Plus, the sunlight is coming in this morning right on his tank. He is loving that tank!!

He's got bronze eyes =D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

as i said, he's probably an older male... my Cup was fricken HUGE, like... woah, man. he looked huge in a 2 gallon. :I but, it was just because he was old. bettas are naturally around 2 inches long without fins(which is why many say that if you follow the gallon per inch, nothing smaller than 2 gallons), so it's not unheard of. kings and giants are usually bigger than 2 inches, closer to 3-4 for true giants. :V


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I'll stick to normal sized bettas!!!I really don't have a tank big enough for a GIANT-sorry I thought caps suited the word lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD 

Well, I have Georgie's tank next to my computer :3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol as long as it isn't in your computer


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD computer fish tank LOL.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Georgie... What the heck?! :lol: The green circle, is around the missing scale :roll: All my plants are soft, but sicne he DOES turn stiffly (like an old man) the ship (with non-sharp edges) could've done a little damage?

Anyways, the bottom red circle, is the last pin hole of rot. His fins are still thick/thin in spots, but they do not look as "crumpled" as before! The top red circle, however, is circling the green spot. The random, kind of neon green spot. It's only on one side though o_o It's been bugging me because it looks odd :lol: but he is an odd betta, so I guess it fits


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Georgie is doing great, asides from the fact I think he is not used to attention... He gets very defensive when people are near :lol: That and I predicted it! He has begun to bite his caudal, because it is starting to thicken and look more like a fin than crumpled, thin tissue paper.


----------

